# A Little FYI for Wasatch Mtn LE ELK



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Just a little FYI about your Wasatch Mtn LE elk hunt. As most of probably havent heard of the situation with the elk in Heber, Kamas, Tabiona, Wallsburg, Duchesne etc. The elk have been pushed down past the feeding ground early this winter with the extended season cow hunt. The local division had no choice after the farmers sent their letters in, to remove the elk from there farms. At this point the division had 48hrs to remove the elk from the farms and land. Since this did not happen there has been an average of 42 bulls/cows being shot by the farmers/ranchers every day. Since this is the main wintering ground for the majority of the Wasatch unit I thought most of you should know. Don't blow all your points on a crappy unit like this one. As the division told me the wasatch unit IS NOT a trophy bull unit. And what is taking place is just a good way to reduce the amount of elk in this unit. :roll:


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Do you have any proof? Or did you just "Hear" this?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

SEEN, heard, witnessed and also met with the division numorous times about the issue. Actually just submitted for more depredation tags last week. :shock:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the wintering ground for the "majority" of the Wasatch? The thousands of elk in Diamond Fork, SF Canyon and Hobble Creek must migrate from the Book Cliffs. :mrgreen: 

How many total elk have they killed? bulls vs. cows? Do you have more statistics/links? 

Quick, nobody put in for the Wasatch ......... :?:

PS, isn't the Wasatch over objective?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

i heard the same thing, but 42 elk have been killed in total. 28-32ish cows, the rest bulls... theres no way the division would allow 42 animals that are worth money to them to be killed a day.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

42 a day sounds outrageous. I hope that they did it via depredation tags and not just out of anger. That would open a huge can'o worms. I understand that there is damage to the crops and land but really... how much damage can there be to crops in the dead of winter? I ask because I am not a farmer and I have no knowledge on the subject.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> That's the wintering ground for the "majority" of the Wasatch? The thousands of elk in Diamond Fork, SF Canyon and Hobble Creek must migrate from the Book Cliffs. :mrgreen:
> 
> How many total elk have they killed? bulls vs. cows? Do you have more statistics/links?
> 
> ...


No arse that would be the winter ground 4 South South West of Strawberry 1/4 of the Wasatch unit. Oh and just given you all a heads up. Most people with max points on the Wasatch all have been called to come and shoot a BULL. Any bull 6x6 or bigger would count use up your points. 5x6 and smaller would not count against your max points. I have have seen a pile of elk off one ranch of about 140 or so mostly being bulls. So just cause you aint heard of it doesn't mean it didn't happen. I personally seen a small herd get brought down in front of a school bus in wasatch county. So yes it is happened and already happened. JUST FYI about the wasatch.


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

I plan on looking more into this, my family owns a ranch in Heber. This was the first year that I saw some nice elk on our property in a long time. We typically have lots of deer and once in a few years we will see elk. I think they were pushed down because of the early snows. I went to the DWR to see if I could harvest one of them. Unfortunately the area of our property is a spike only region. When I talked to the DWR officer who lives down the road he said he could get me a cow tag no problem but unless we had proof that they were damaging our property I was out of luck. I am sure I could have stretched it and said they damaged something but I didn't feel good about making a case like that. So I decided I would let the elk be, and hope the herd grew, I personally would rather see elk on our property than deer. So if they did a depredation hunt and I didn't hear about it. I will be sorely disappointed.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

As long as your ranch doesn't sit on east side of hwy 40 you should be fine. Lots of haystacks/treefarms on the east side by center creek ruined. The cow hunt on the east side of heber run into late January. Now the cow hunts over they have returned to higher ground. And the division has admitted that this is the #1 reason for the elk to be down this low. The division is not going to let people know whats going on. Thats why nothing has been mentioned about this or brought to the attention to the lower valley people. 
Are state division especially the biologists are a joke and depending on which DNR/DWR guy you talk to thay also think UTAH is a joke.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Pheaz, Do you own a video camera?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Mountain Time said:


> Pheaz, Do you own a video camera?


 :O•-:


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

pheaz said:


> Most people with max points on the Wasatch all have been called to come and shoot a BULL. Any bull 6x6 or bigger would count use up your points. 5x6 and smaller would not count against your max points.


I highly doubt that anyone was called. If this is the case, why didnt I get a call or half the people I know get a call. I know lots of people that will draw this tag this year and NOBODY GOT A CALL. And 42 a day is way to high of a number to even believe. I highly doubt the division would let them shoot that many animals that they could make money off of. I like the scare tactic to get everybody away from the wasatch, but even if it was true the divsion will put the number of elk that were killed into their numbers for the tag numbers for the draw. If thats the case 42 elk a day times 10= 420 and lets say 25 % are bulls, going by those numbers and the numbers from last year there will be 105 tags for the rifle hunt this year. Exactly half of last year, I call B.S. Lets see some proof if its real. P.S the wasatch is a horrible unit and nobody put in for it. :mrgreen:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

> I highly doubt that anyone was called. If this is the case, why didnt I get a call or half the people I know get a call. I know lots of people that will draw this tag this year and NOBODY GOT A CALL. And 42 a day is way to high of a number to even believe. I highly doubt the division would let them shoot that many animals that they could make money off of. I like the scare tactic to get everybody away from the wasatch, but even if it was true the divsion will put the number of elk that were killed into their numbers for the tag numbers for the draw. If thats the case 42 elk a day times 10= 420 and lets say 25 % are bulls, going by those numbers and the numbers from last year there will be 105 tags for the rifle hunt this year. Exactly half of last year, I call B.S. Lets see some proof if its real. P.S the wasatch is a horrible unit and nobody put in for it.


I kno 35 elementery students who watched out of a school bus and watch 3 bulls and 7 cows hit the turf. SO YES IT HAS HAPPENED (even by the division)Yes I own a video camera but as I stated above the elk have returned to higher ground since the cow hunt ended. Dark Cloud this was a FYI not a agree or disagree. My wife drew the Wasatch last year and my dad, brother,uncle and myself will be taking are 15 points elsewhere. SO NOTHING TO DO WITH A SCARE TACTIC, YOU CAN HAVE IT JUST THOUGHT YOU ALL MIGHT LIKE TO KNO!!! I personally kno 6 guys that got called and 2 that went so yes that did happen sorry your bunch was not invitted. Appearently you don't know how the wintering goes. I can sent a email to the dwr and the division has 48 hours to remove the elk of my property. In most of the cases this year December and January the 48 hrs past and the lead started flyin. The division has no choice but to let it happen. Central division opperator CLYDE stated to me that this is way to limit the number of elk and This will hopefully get the Wasatch unit down to the projected 280 to 310 inch class as the unit was set to be. Beleive it or not but all stated is true and just thought you all might want to know. The citizens of Wasatch County just had a public hearing with the DWR/DNR to try and resolve the HEAT. There is suppose to be a follow up public hearing with a plan. I will post a date and place if would like to come and see yourself.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am not arguing, but they manage the units per age objective not inch class, so that seems odd to me that someone in the division would say that. Anyways, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

thats what i thought also but as CLYDE the central utah region biologist spoke. He kept refering to 4.5 to 5.5 yr old bulls. The big question was thought the wasatch being a trophy unit and he said and I quote"The wasatch unit is a 280 to 310 inch class unit." So as 4 me I was led wrong also.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

pheaz said:


> I kno 35 elementery students who watched out of a school bus and watch 3 bulls and 7 cows hit the turf. SO YES IT HAS HAPPENED


I never said that it doesnt happen, I said I highly doubt that 42 a day is happening. My count as of your post is 10 so far. Shooting the 10 animals is not going to hurt the herd. And as far as you and your family taking your 15 points some where else, thats fine, because you didnt put in for the wasatch last year anyway. 14 points was a 100% draw last year on the wasatch, so you either didnt put in for it or you purchased a point. Keep applying for where ever you want. I know they shoot elk in the heber valley all the time during the winter, but wheres the 42 a day coming from? Thats the only argumnet that I have. My wife had the wasatch tag last year and killed a 350 plus bull, and I know they were killing elk last winter because of problems, that doesnt mean the rest of the unit is garbage. There are just as many elk that winter outside of those wintering areas as there is in those areas you have posted. Most of the monster bulls dont winter in the fields in heber anyway, the cows are there and they dont want anything to do with the cows this time of the year. Go look in Midway, right in town, 10 bulls no cows. Most of all the elk that are getting pushed down low are the cows, I dont think anybody is hunting or pushing the bulls right now or a month ago.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

The 42 a day where coming out of Tabiona into Duchesne and Fruitland where the larger problem is. But for you, you probably don't think them elk are from the wasatch area neither HUH? And glad to see that you beleive in all the draw numbers you read. Cause fact of the matter I guess we are the only 4 with 15 points that didn't draw Wasatch huh. No sorry to tell ya that I know of 7 others from around here with 15 that did not draw neither. If you think there are monster bulls left on the wasatch unit you got a rude awakening coming. Oh unless 350 is a monster to ya. Do you think any of the them RAG bulls in Midway are any good?? Oh BTW there is 14. I beleive that the mossback boys harvested 5 bulls off the wasatch with the largest being 341. I guess thats why dick head Doyle made his comment of the wasatch being junk. You mean to tell me that the herd bulls don't breed year round? NO WAY wow news to me. Depredation hunts are still on and the cow hunt just ended 2 weeks ago. But you should kno that cause you beleive in anything the division posts.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

pheaz said:


> Cause fact of the matter I guess we are the only 4 with 15 points that didn't draw Wasatch huh. No sorry to tell ya that I know of 7 others from around here with 15 that did not draw neither.


News to me, every list shows it 100% draw for 14 and up.



pheaz said:


> If you think there are monster bulls left on the wasatch unit you got a rude awakening coming.


Never said there was monsters left, just good bulls.



pheaz said:


> But you should kno that cause you beleive in anything the division posts.


Never said I believe everything the division posts, but thats calling the kettle black. I guess I should believe everything you post :roll:

If you are looking for a monster, why are you applying for the wasatch in the first place. Doyle and his boys shot out all the monsters 3 years ago. And if you think a 360 bull is not a good bull your crazy. If its all about the inches the wasatch has NEVER been your unit. The average bull has always been 300-350 in this unit, so why are you so set on saying the unit sucks and there is no monsters left. It sounds to me like you have been putting in for this unit because you think there is. You say one thing and mean the other.



pheaz said:


> You mean to tell me that the herd bulls don't breed year round? NO WAY wow news to me.


And before you think that everybody is stupid and you are the greatest, pull your head out and read what I said, this time of year the bulls are not with the cows, which means most of the elk in the fields should be cows, so not many bulls should be getting blasted.

The whole state is dropping in size of elk, maybe you should just not put in for any where, its sounds to me all you are looking for is a monster (400+) I just think its funny how you come on here with all the doom and gloom that the unit is going to be junk this year with no monsters. Its managed not have the monster bulls, so why are you even applying for this unit? And I still dont buy 42 elk a day. Maybe in one day, but until you can prove its been 42 a day and for how many days I guess I will think other wise. Or am I suppost to believe everything you post, or was it the division posts :roll:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Every list guess you still beleivin everrything you read again. These monster bulls YOU refered to as not coming down to the fields where are they? U seem pretty foreshore on that one. And yes 360 is a good bull but not good enough. Monster bull to a monster hunter is 380 and up sorry a 360 bull dont ratttle my chain. I guess if you classify a 350 and down bull a monster there appears to be a few left. And the post was a post to let the public kno what is going on with the wasatch elk so they knew. Since the division is so hush hush about the crap they pull or let go. and yes the unit is junk if your wanting to kill a larger bull on a limited entry unit. Last good bull got shot last year at Cascade springs 384. But this post never mentioned anything about monster bulls or good bulls. It was all about letting people know. I have been chasing elk up here for 20 yrs and have seen nothing but decreasing herds and size especially in the last 4 years.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

pheaz said:


> Every list guess you still beleivin everrything you read again. These monster bulls YOU refered to as not coming down to the fields where are they? U seem pretty foreshore on that one. And yes 360 is a good bull but not good enough. Monster bull to a monster hunter is 380 and up sorry a 360 bull dont ratttle my chain. I guess if you classify a 350 and down bull a monster there appears to be a few left. And the post was a post to let the public kno what is going on with the wasatch elk so they knew. Since the division is so hush hush about the crap they pull or let go. and yes the unit is junk if your wanting to kill a larger bull on a limited entry unit. Last good bull got shot last year at Cascade springs 384. But this post never mentioned anything about monster bulls or good bulls. It was all about letting people know. I have been chasing elk up here for 20 yrs and have seen nothing but decreasing herds and size especially in the last 4 years.


I am sure of it. Most of the monster bulls are not in the fields. I have hunted the wasatch for over 25 years for everything, I live in the unit and see what goes on. I was just stateing that its hard to believe 42 elk a day. In all the years I have watched the wintering elk I can honestly say I have NEVER seen a 400 class bull in a field in the wasatch, but the hills high above the fields, yes.

As far as the last good bull in the unit getting shot, I disagree. There is at least one bull that will go over 380 this year off of the wasatch. I know of 3 bulls that are still alive and doing well, all over 380 right now. One should have got shot on the LE rifle but out smarted 3 different rifle hunters and one muzzel loader hunter.

I will agree with you on the size of bull droppping fast on this unit, but the whole state is dropping as well. I think it is all of the outfitters and guides cleaning them out. You said the last bull was at cascade springs? I remember going up on the loop and being able to see 10 plus bulls off the paved road that would go 360 plus every time up, morning or night. Now there is none. 3 years ago there was more outfitters on the alpine loop then ever, last summer I never saw one while scouting for my wifes tag. That has to tell you they even know they shot them all out.

Not trying to stir up the pot , just thought 42 a day was really high. But I promise you, if the bulls I have seen get shot they will all go over 380, with one possibly making the magic 400. I will still apply with the 13 going on 14.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

If I think i'm right you must be one of the P-brothers from Heber.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Pheaz...ever heard of Spell Check? Did they not teach you how to form sentences when you went to school? Please do us all a favor and have your kids type for you....maybe they make alittle more sense in their rambling....


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

wapiti67 said:


> Hey Pheaz...ever heard of Spell Check? Did they not teach you how to form sentences when you went to school? Please do us all a favor and have your kids type for you....maybe they make alittle more sense in their rambling....


Sorry there wapita 67 aint never had any of that there school being form wallsburg and all. I'll have to get the neighber boy to come over and and type it up 4 ya all.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Monster bull hunter dude, What does "max points on the Wasatch" mean?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

This thread is pure comedy!


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

pheaz said:


> If I think i'm right you must be one of the P-brothers from Heber.


Not sure who you are talking too, but I will make it clear that I am not from Heber.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, that's it, I've heard enough...I ain't puttin in for the Wasatch! Thanks phez, now ifin them other guys put in after this then that's there owns problem. :shock:


----------



## JHas (Nov 21, 2007)

He may have issues spelling but somehow I don't see him as the dummy...


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

blackdog said:


> Monster bull hunter dude, What does "max points on the Wasatch" mean?


Too me???? NOT SHIZZ what does it mean to you. :mrgreen: JUST A LITTLE FYI POST TO LET YOU ALL KNOW SORRY MY BAD. :roll: :roll: Guess we should all just act like the division and keep it on the down low. :idea: Hey dark-cloud you from Kamas? :?: Cause I'm startin to notice this pure shizz talkin.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

pheaz said:


> Too me???? NOT SHIZZ what does it mean to you. :mrgreen: JUST A LITTLE FYI POST TO LET YOU ALL KNOW SORRY MY BAD. :roll: :roll: Guess we should all just act like the division and keep it on the down low. :idea: Hey dark-cloud you from Kamas? :?: Cause I'm startin to notice this pure shizz talkin.


 --\O i think some one is just lookin for a fight......? :lol:


----------



## sixshot (Feb 11, 2011)

I am from heber and I seen the blood and drag marks in the field with my own eyes! I do not hunt big game, I quit many years ago and I do not know why the division is killing them but I think it is pretty sad that the elk are just trying to winter somewhere and when they go to a place they feel safe they get shot! The funny thing is, the day they shot them the whole herd only moved about two hundred yards and stayed there. It made me mad but once again I do not hunt elk. I know that there was a public forum held at the heber city library put on by the division of wildlife resources so if anybody does not believe this is going on contact the division and ask about it although they will probably sugar coat the whole thing. I love hunting birds and fishing in Utah but I quit hunting big game because feltl like it was poorly managed at a young age and never got into it. I just got a rifle to kill some of them yotes but maybe I will give the big game a try again. Now don't even get me started on the management of certain fisheries in this state.........


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

They dragged the elk?. They shot it in a field why didn't they drive up to it and load it in a truck? 
Monster bull hunter, I didn't know elk points were unit specific, no wonder I can't draw a tag, I keep jumping around putting in for different units. I must have a few points for several different units. :roll:
I think you should post this on monstermuleys.com. I bet those guys over there would be interested in the info you have.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

pheaz said:


> Hey dark-cloud you from Kamas? Cause I'm startin to notice this pure shizz talkin.


Nope not from kamas either. But I do know people who live in Kamas, wallsburg, Heber, and even midway. My parents also have friends with a cabin in tabiona, they go to all the time.

I dont think it matters where I live, but I know where there is elk and how big they really are. I am not talking trash, just saying there is more elk in the unit then most people see. The fields are just an easy place to see elk. There is lots of places that the elk winter, that if you dont get out of the truck and hike or ride in with a snowmobile or 4 wheeler you are not going to see during the winter. Not all the elk are where YOU think they are.

Most people come on to the forum to post info, that is what this thread started as. I made one comment that I highly doubt 42 elk a day were getting shot, and you come looking for a fight. Your first post said dont waste your points, the wasatch is garbage. Thats fine thanks for the heads up, but then you post that there is no monsters left in the unit. The unit is managed for smaller bulls, we all know that, then you jump my shizz about the monster bulls. If you have seen the decline in size of bulls the last 4 years why are you still putting in for the baby bull unit? 350 dont rattle your chain? I think you are in the wrong unit period.

And if you think a 380 bull is a monster, it really isnt. You need 400 plus :mrgreen:

What is 20 more inches?

The inch game is what you want to play, but your putting in for the wasatch? I think you should have been putting in for San Juan for the last 14 years. So all in all, if your looking for a moster 380 plus bull, good luck in your adventures of finding one. The whole state is dropping fast. I read that some where, I think Doyle said it. And just between you and me, I dont believe everything I read. But I will believe draw odds posted by the division, long before I will believe someone crying wolf and thinking that they know everything about the wasatch elk herd, and looking for a fight.

I guess its a conspiracy theory against you. The draw odds show you dont even exist.

Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

They had to drag them out of the field because the farmer would not let the DWR retreive the game. Points can be transferred from one LE unit to another as long its the same species.(i'm sure you kno that though)DARK CLOUD i'm still calling you out from Kamass. Reason being I only kno one other guy besides yourself that watches the drawing odds and beleive the numbers.( if you would like to p.m. me your private email i would be happy to email you a copy of my draw results.(so you can be proved wrong). If by some chance you are the person I think you are your wifes monster 350 sure has put some extra inches on. By the way wolf creek r and b creek elk don't count in my book.


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

Guys, this has been going on for a solid month now....they are SLAMMING the elk in the basin, and they ARE calling unsuccessful applicants from the draws to offer them a shot at big bulls. I talked to SEVERAL taxidermists at the expo that have taken in big bulls, some busted, but some not from these "hunts". yes they are killing tons of cows, but the bulls are getting whacked too. People can't post anything on this site because most of the posters already know everything.......


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

THANK YOU ANDYman. Just as you posted people can't post anything because the posters already know everything. THANKS MAN glad to see that a few people will come forward when knowing info.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here a link to were they have been discussing depredation tags being filled for a month..

Up north, Hyrum, Cache unit, Anthro being "slaughtered" again....And the Duchense area.

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 0/982.html

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 17386.html


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

pheaz said:


> DARK CLOUD i'm still calling you out from Kamass.


Nope I am not from kamas, nor have I ever lived in kamas.



Andymansavage said:


> Guys, this has been going on for a solid month now....they are SLAMMING the elk in the basin, and they ARE calling unsuccessful applicants from the draws to offer them a shot at big bulls. I talked to SEVERAL taxidermists at the expo that have taken in big bulls, some busted, but some not from these "hunts". yes they are killing tons of cows, but the bulls are getting whacked too. People can't post anything on this site because most of the posters already know everything.......


I never said that it doesnt happen, I said I highly doubt 42 a day. With saying 42 a day you make it sound like they just shot 420 elk in the last 10 days, and if its been going on for a whole month, that would be over 1200 elk.

You also make it sound like everybody knows everything, and I will take that comment directed towards me. So doesnt it go both ways, I have to believe everything you guys post and cant make a comment about it. Last time I checked this is a INTERNET FORUM, that everybody has a right to post. 
I dont understand why you guys get so butt hurt about things. Is it because you really think you know all, and someone calling B.S on your post is makeing you look bad. I could care less on what people think or say about what I post on this forum.

So before throwing out comments about people knowing everything, you need to put yourself in the mix. Everybody has their own opinion and can post what they want. I dont have to believe what everybody else has to post. 
I know they kill elk every winter because of problems, but it just sounds like your crying wolf. I have lived in the wasatch unit my whole life. I have also watched the division shoot deer and elk, but not at a 42 a day rate. They usually do everything they can to push the herds out.

You also said mostly cows and that was part of one of my posts. Shooting 2 bulls and 30 cows is not going to kill off the so called monster bulls, unless they were already a monster bull. But then if they were, I can see where all the crying of the wasatch going to garbage is comeing from.

PHEAZ WROTE......
"They were calling people to come shoot a bull." I take it you were not one of the lucky people to get a phone call? And the monster bulls you were watching got shot.

To come on here say that the whole unit in general is worthless, is a bold statement. I already agreed with you that the size is dropping fast, but there is still a few 'Monsters" left in the unit. But being you started this post and said there was no monsters left we should all believe. :roll:

To sit here and call me out, it looks like you are just looking for a fight. If it means that much to you, to know where I live, and if you know me. I live in Happy Valley, and you dont know who I am.

One other thing

THE WASATCH UNIT IS GARBAGE. THERE IS NO MONSTER BULLS LEFT. 
There I said it. Maybe everybody will put in else where and I can draw this year.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I have told a few people that the Wasatch Unit is a good place to draw because there are a lot of good bulls despite Pheaz inability to find monster bulls. Depredation tags have been going on for years on the Wasatch unit and just now Pheaz just barely noticed it? :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry coyote there are plenty of good 300 bulls. And these are not depredation nor any other tag. Just shot and left for the division to pick up. Except the bulls that are being shot by unseccesful aplicants from the Wasatch LE elk draw. Hey ***** whats that you posted? "Maybe everybody will put in else where and I can draw this year."acoording to your drawing statistics and your points what you got to worry about. AGAIN SORRY BOUT THE FYI THOUGHT YOU LOWER VALLEY BOYS WOULD LIKE TO KNOW. Unless you are from Happy Valley (KAMAS) where you all know everything. Must be good water there.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

o-|| 
Keep going this is good!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

:lol: is this guy on something............ :?: o-||


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

pheaz said:


> Unless you are from Happy Valley (KAMAS) where you all know everything. Must be good water there.


I dont know how to prove to you I am not from kamas :roll:

And yes people who live in those high country places are different. I dont know if its the water or the thin air, maybe both :mrgreen:



pheaz said:


> Hey ***** whats that you posted? "Maybe everybody will put in else where and I can draw this year."acoording to your drawing statistics and your points what you got to worry about


I think if you look at the point creep that should answer your question. Plus how many people are looking at switching over because they are tired of the system. This happens all the time, but after this thread and the wasatch turning to garbage, looks like I will be max point holder with 13, :shock: and the next will be 6. I hope you feel good, you just scared everybody away :roll:

Maybe I should change units, I dont want to look bad drawing this tag with 13-14 points, when all you need is 6 now :mrgreen:


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

So my question is if the DWR is shooting 42 elk a day, how many days have they been doing this? 20 days? So that would be 840 elk shot? Maybe they have been doing it for 30 days. Who knows.

I do know this; the DWR does in fact issue depredation tags. They do shoot some elk in the winter. But I would bet my Limited Entry deer points that they are not shooting 42 elk a day for days and days on end. 

Pheaz are you really sitting out there each day and keeping a tally of how many they are shooting? Or did you just see them shoot a bunch (20 or 30) or see them piled up and then "assume" they had shot thousands and now the Wasatch elk herd is ruined...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

pheaz said:


> AGAIN SORRY BOUT THE FYI THOUGHT YOU LOWER VALLEY BOYS WOULD LIKE TO KNOW.


Thanks for the heads up! I think everyone took exception to your possibly overestimated figure, but we do appreciate knowing what is going on. Sometimes some folks get their panties in a twist too easily. 


dark_cloud said:


> I dont know how to prove to you I am not from kamas :roll:


I did check his (dark cloud) IP address; he is officially not from Kamas!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it me or is it funny everyone through pheaz under the bus, called bs, and thought he had lost his marbles, when in fact he just might be right?????? Did he make it seem like the sky is falling???? Maybe, but **** way to make some one feel welcome, good work......I know **** well I would want to know what is going on around my LE Unit in regards to elk.......

Big bunch of geniuses around here pheaz, they know all and its about time you realize this. Most of them live in suburbia and spend about 1% of there time out of the land of houses, roads and buildings, yet are the smartest guys that ever lived, hell they check the UDWR website.

All I know is thank god for the wasatch le, as it keeps the masses out of my backyard, but you all can have it.

Thanks though Pheaz, as I appreciate hearing what the Division is up to, god knows I wont see it on KSL


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Hate to add any credence to what Pheaz is saying, since I don't believe anywhere close to 42 elk are being shot a day, but I know the part about the elk being shot in front of kids on a bus is true. From the SLTRIB: http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/home/51044 ... e.html.csp . It says in the article that three were shot, but I know for a fact more were killed that day in that field, but not that many more. 
I also know for a fact that a meeting was held there for the people in that area and the DWR. My 12 year old son is the reason for that meeting. When he shot his cow elk, she ran a total of about 75 yards, but in the process jumped a fence to a neighboring farm. Someone who lives nearby called the Sheriff and DWR, who came out and said we could not retrieve the elk without landowner permission. The landowner, a widow, did not want us on her property and said we could not get it. This all rose a big stink with some local farmers and the DWR and whatnot and they set up a meeting right then and there before she would allow us to retrieve the elk. So I know this much of the story is true. Again, 42 elk a day is a bit far fetched, IMO. 
(By the way, I live in Herriman  )

HunterDavid


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz said:


> The 42 a day where coming out of Tabiona into Duchesne and Fruitland where the larger problem is.


Is this part BS then or ??????????????

I really dont know much about this area, but I have heard from friends and family down there that they are handing out depredation tags like candy in this area........

Maybe this is untrue???????


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

dark_cloud said:


> Maybe I should change units, I dont want to look bad drawing this tag with 13-14 points, when all you need is 6 now :mrgreen:


6!! DANG i better hurry and withdraw my current application from the Nebo and put in for the Wasatch if i only need 6 to draw!! _(O)_


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > The 42 a day where coming out of Tabiona into Duchesne and Fruitland where the larger problem is.
> ...


I'm workin to get some pictures from few ranchers/farmers from Tabiona and Fruitland. Thats where the number 42 came from was from out there. I persoanlly did see a hay stack in between tabby and Duchesne with over a hundred layin around it. But as soon as I get the pics I will post them.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz said:


> But as soon as I get the pics I will post them.


Cool.....


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for investigating, I'm hoping the number is wrong. However, I can't dispute pics. Unless you photoshop in 99 pics of the same dead bull


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess I'm not seeing the fuss. Why the speculation that what is happening is not the best case scenario? Obviously the elk are doing substantial damage to the pocket books of these farmers and ranchers. Is there some speculation that the division up and issued these tags on a whim without forethought?

I understand as sportsmen and women, we hate to see things like this happen, especially when it happens to large antlered game that are very sought after, but when that is taken away, where is the problem? Having thousands of elk when there once were few is bound to create these types of conflicts and many times, they have to be solved quickly before tensions escalate. 

Having dealt with angry landowners who lose money and time to animals eating and destroying what they have spent all year creating, I think it would be a safe assumption to say that many of these landowners were probably threatening to take the issue into their own hands and possibly many already had.

I'm guessing there is more to the story. Speculation and accusations against the division, who is pretty much in a no-win situation with the majority of hunters is very damaging to their moral and are often times emotionally driven, blatant misdirected attacks on the wrong entity.

The UDWR is pretty much a 'catch all' for any wildlife issues, whether the issue(s) being bemoaned are their responsibility/fault or not. The wildlife board is a great example of misdirected anger and blame. The board makes a decision that the public doesn't like and the UDWR gets the heat, when often times they don't agree with the decision handed down by the board.

How'd we all like it if random people decided to uninhibitedly attack how we do our job(s) on a daily basis?


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Tree-

Good post and you make a great point.........

It is tough to see though-

I do find it interesting on how depredation tags are handed out, no doubt, some farmers/ranchers are losing BIG money and I feel for them, big time. On the other hand, there is without a doubt, many, getting tags, that aren't losing hardly anything but a few animals wondering around on frozen fields or eating sage brush that does them no good anyway. Like I said, I really don't know the facts of what is going on down there, but sometimes farmers and ranchers should/could mitigate some problems on there own.

Its to bad the old Fence Out clause that Cattleman/Ranchers use to like to use is still not in effect. They sure enjoyed saying that when it was beneficial to them.

Tough, Tough deal no matter what way you look at it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Phez you are full of of ****.I just got off the phone with the co Up there and he said all they are doing is having people up there shooting Shot guns in the air to scare the elk of the area.The dwr has killed some cows out of there last month.So what your saying is not true my friend.So nice try.


----------



## sixshot (Feb 11, 2011)

what co did you call? and what is co?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Phez you are full of of **** just got off the phone with the co Up there and he said all they are doing is having people up there shooting Shot guns in the air to scare the elk of the area.The dwr has killed some cows out of there last month.So what your saying is not true my friend.So nice try.


WOW TYPICAL POST FROM LOWER VALLEY. o-|| CALLED CO UP THERE OH YA FUNNY HOW THEY WOULDN'T TELL NOTHIN HUH. WHAT HAPPENS UP HERE STAYS UP HERE. :mrgreen: SHOOTING SHOT GUNS IN THE AIR WAY PAST THAT STAGE MY FRIEND. :?: Oh by the way who ya talk to? :roll:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a little credibility advice pheaz. You may want to preface your condescension with phrases that sound a little less adolescent. We folk down here in the "lower valley" appreciate a bit of clarity when we are being talked down to.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

SORRY THEIR TREEHUG just don't know how people can be so **** pig headed and ignorant. If its not posted on UDWR website or KSL I guess it never happened.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

In all fairness pheaz, people come on here all the time telling BS stories about guides, DWR, even SFW and have nothing to back the claims. Many just get tired of the BS and just want proof. I am not saying you are lying, but with a little proof, no one could argue with you. I appreciate the heads up, I just don't care for the tone of your posts, the fact that you refer to everyone from the "lower valley" as being dumb or out of the know instantly puts people on the defensive. This is not meant as an attack, I am just explaining why I think people are reacting the way they are. Also I realize the DWR makes mistakes, but I think many people blame every issue that exists on them. For example, this whole option 2 mess has been blamed on DWR and their "typical mismanagement" when in fact it was the Wildlife Boards decision. Like Tree said, they are between a rock and a hard place here. I hate to see any animals shot, but when it comes to the livelihood of someone, the elk has got to go first IMO. 

ntrl_brn_rebel I agree that there are some landowners that probably take advantage of the system, unfortunately that happens in every aspect of life. There are always those that don't play by the rules and it is annoying.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Pheaz, I don't think most on here are saying its not happening, just not at the rate of 42 a day.
And why worry if they believe you or not? You gave the info and your opinion and said you wouldn't be putting in for it. If some don't believe then thats there problem if what you say is right.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

And to the contrary, if we all believed a tenth of the **** that gets posted on the internet without proof, we'd all, well........ I guess it's happening.

It sounds like Dustin called the local CO and had a conversation. So have we now uncovered a conspiracy?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Pheaz sorry But I dont believe any bs that goes on here.H e even said he has not heard anything about what you have said. What Im not post to call them up there and see what going on ? Thye can't have hunts in that area because they are a neighborhood. So I think you full of **** and I will believe a co over you any day.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I heard they just sprayed the entire unit with an elk specific biotoxin and wiped out the whole unit. It's gotta be true, because its here on the internet. Sure I just wrote it, but it doesn't change the fact that its on the net. Hence...its factual. 

Oh and theres no deer left on the book cliffs either, so if you could all just not apply, that'd be just super!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

This thread is equal to watching hillbilies..... they argue over the stupidest things. o-||


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

I just got off the phone with Sarah Palin, she informed me that she was in someones field this morning near Kamas, killing trophy elk with an UZI. After my initial shock, I had to ask myself a few questions:

1. Who gave Ms. Palin an UZI? 
2. Why wasn't I invited?
3. Why wasn't this hunt posted on the SFW's website? 
4. I then understood how so many elk are missing from the Wasatch unit. It's because all the trophy elk are in hiding during the LE hunt season. They save themselves for the rich people hunts that happen during the middle of the winter. Please call your local officer and voice your concern, those of us with horn envy need those elk! We must put this to a stop!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Pheaz sorry But I dont believe any bs that goes on here.H e even said he has not heard anything about what you have said. What Im not post to call them up there and see what going on ? Thye can't have hunts in that area because they are a neighborhood. So I think you full of **** and I will believe a co over you any day.


No name of CO maybe I call bs on you then. (btw they wont tell you anything.)P.M. me if it was Davis or Clyde if you spoke with them. Good point they cant have hunts in that area because they are a neighbor hood. Funny thing how the division probably wont admit to shooting the elk next to a house in front of the school bus neither. Its in the tribune if you don't beleive. I didn't mean to post to all the lower valley guys I'm Sorry. But ya keep up the posts this is entertaining o-|| o-|| :O•-:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Pheaz, you should have stopped after your first post if your real intention is just to inform/warn us of a situation. Since you've used every tactic you can think of to assure that we believe you and that we don't put in for the Wasatch unit, it appears you have other motives. Your best tactic now is to quietly go away and let us suffer the consequences, if any, of our refusal to trust your information.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I would but i'm being easily entertained at this point. I want you all to hunt the Wasatch and eliminate the darn things. Sick of feedin them. Just a little FYI to let all know what crappy of division we have(btw my opinion dont jump my shizz)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

pheaz said:


> I want you all to hunt the Wasatch and eliminate the darn things.


I plan on doing this in September, but only one of those "darn things". :mrgreen:

Geeze- darn elk... what are they thinking?... just trying to eat and survive I guess. :|


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

pheaz said:


> I would but i'm being easily entertained at this point. I want you all to hunt the Wasatch and eliminate the darn things. Sick of feedin them. *Just a little FYI to let all know what crappy of division we have*(btw my opinion dont jump my shizz)


If its for information that the DWR is crap then its not just your opinion. 
So what is your problem here? I read that your mad that they are shooting all the elk so you are taking your points elsewhere, Then you write that your sick of feeding the elk and want them eliminated. Which is it?
Either you want the elk gone or you don't.
What exactly are these elk doing anyway? Tearing up fences? Eating off the hay stacks? Cuz as far as I know there not hurting the fields any in the winter. 
If it is the hay stacks, I know a few farmers who have got funding from the state to build deer fences around their haystacks to prevent it.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Mikey, I'm pissed that they run the darn cow hunt so late this year. The division handed us 4 depredation tags and said that would be the refund for hay and fences this year. No funds for fences or hay. I am also pissed that they would not end the cow hunt early so they could be run back up. And I did not agree how they handled the whole situation. But of coarse there has to be so many professionals post there opinion about that did not happen here.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

How would ending the cow hunt early prevent the elk from coming down? You would think the hunt would keep most of the elk up higher than normal.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Give us a reason to think that one of your attributes is credibility and the results you are after may be a little more easily attained. Instead, you have come in swinging with what comes across as sour grapes and a smear campaign against the division because they didn't adhere to your ideals. 

Are you really confused to why you have had to endure a bit of persecution? 

Sticking your fist in the bull's butt and then acting like a victim when he gives you the horn?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Mikey, cow hunters tend to start huntin up high and run them down to the valley floors. If they would start huntin low and push back up that would work well. (PS try tellin them that its like defending yourself on this forum.)TreeHuggin you got me all wrong. First post was letting all you know about what is happening. The rest defending myself from the idiots. The last just a post and review of first post and opinion that UTAH WILDLIFE DIVISION sucks ******!!!!!!SO you can all call B.S. all ya want. Maybe try pullin your heads out and notice you can't read about it all in this state. BTW take a drive maybe clear your minds and body from the SMOG. :mrgreen: o-|| o-||


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

pheaz said:


> BTW take a drive maybe clear your minds and body from the SMOG.


Are you sure its safe?
I think there might be to much blood and guts in the road to make it. :mrgreen:

Is thin air worse then the smog, or is it the water? :mrgreen:


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Just remember little boys can be big and tough on the internet. Intellectually inferior people can down talk to the sophisticated folks in the valley. I am surprised they have the internet all the way up in the hills that Pheaz resides, he finds this so interesting since they don't have a color TV yet. Then again libraries don't have TV's, but they do have the internet.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Pheaz sorry But I dont believe any bs that goes on here.H e even said he has not heard anything about what you have said. What Im not post to call them up there and see what going on ? Thye can't have hunts in that area because they are a neighborhood. So I think you full of **** and I will believe a co over you any day.
> ...


it was clyde or mark if I reamber right.If it was in the paper then where is it ?Post it up.Like he told me on the phone you want to know what going on come straight to the top.So that what I did and I would trust him over you.Just because you want me out of the draw so you have a better chance of drawing.Like he said to me to.That people are saying they are shooting deer down south to keep them off the freeway.So farr you have no proof of anything that you have said.If they are killing that many elk up there.There will be no cow tags given out this year up there for three hunts.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Would you guys stop the feeding program here please :O•-:


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

c3hammer said:


> Would you guys stop the feeding program here please :O•-:


 o-||


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

it was clyde or mark if I reamber right.If it was in the paper then where is it ?Post it up.Like he told me on the phone you want to know what going on come straight to the top.So that what I did and I would trust him over you.Just because you want me out of the draw so you have a better chance of drawing.Like he said to me to.That people are saying they are shooting deer down south to keep them off the freeway.So farr you have no proof of anything that you have said.If they are killing that many elk up there.There will be no cow tags given out this year up there for three hunts.

Dustin or Dusty wow you did call, I underestimated ya man sorry. Clyde is over the Central Region not the North Eastern Region though. I know someone called cause I got a call last night telling me to drop it and leave it alone. Sorry yall just regaurd all the posts and assume you heard nothing of the subject. For the record I just received a picture and would love to share it but can't at this time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

pheaz said:


> Dustin or Dusty wow you did call, I underestimated ya man sorry. Clyde is over the Central Region not the North Eastern Region though. I know someone called cause I got a call last night telling me to drop it and leave it alone. Sorry yall just regaurd all the posts and assume you heard nothing of the subject. For the record I just received a picture and would love to share it but can't at this time. :mrgreen:


DARN IT! what a coincidence that the minute you decide to drop this topic you come up with this picture we all want to see!!

think maybe the real reason you were told to drop it and leave it alone is because you probably belw it way out of proportion and the DWR doesnt need anyone making them look anymore retarded then they already are.........? :|


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

The pic. will show up someday but not this day. Cant explain why or whats goin on now. You all just need to let this topic go silent as if it never happened. (Good things are happening)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz said:


> The pic. will show up someday but not this day. Cant explain why or whats goin on now. You all just need to let this topic go silent as if it never happened. (Good things are happening)


I very much fear what you would consider "good news".


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

pheaz said:


> The pic. will show up someday but not this day. Cant explain why or whats goin on now. You all just need to let this topic go silent as if it never happened. (Good things are happening)


Sounds kind of cryptic....did the mafia get involved? Are farmers going to suddenly start mysteriously disappearing? If I say anything more is my family in danger?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow. How did I ever miss this gem of a thread?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe you was off lookin' for answers?


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think he just got the new issue of "Playsheep" Magazine and he has to spend some quality time in the barn with "Fluffy"


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

This thread is hilarious. But maybe we should just let the 42 elk a day being shot just go away quietly. Apparently thousands of elk have been shot. But good things are happening. (Whatever that means).

Its in the mafias, er, I mean, the dwrs hands now.

And of COURSE there is a picture available but for our safety Pheaz is holding it back.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe Pheaz, the ranchers and the DWR are now invlolved in a conspiracy theory  

I wonder how much they had to pay him to stay quiet and not post pictures that he was so sure of :shock:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Maybe you was off lookin' for answers?


Possibly.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

NHS said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you was off lookin' for answers?
> ...


Nope...I think his head was burried up his hind end like the rest of us "lower valley" folk! Nice to see you found your way out of there NHS!

This post was classic! Oh by the way Pheaz...I've got a picture for ya....recent off the Wasatch....but you're so right, there are no monsters on the Wasatch.










And another:










And another - killed last year:










There all really small out there on the Wasatch though. I think you are experiencing a hunter problem...not a quality in the Wasatch problem....In fact, I'd dare say that the Wasatch is one of the biggest sleeper units in the state if you consider its size, and the limited areas that people tend to hunt....but that's just the opinion of a "lower valley" boy...so it's not worth much.....


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

For what it's worth my brother who lives in Midway was telling me about the kids on the bus that got to see the elk shot Napolian Dynamite style. 

Pheaz, you keep bashing on the Kamas Valley I might have to invite you up to one of our squarin off places (if you can handle the elevation gain that is  ).


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

DUCKHOLLA

I dont know where you got those pictures from? Those were not taken in the wasatch unit. Have you not been reading this post, "there is no good bulls in the wasatch" :mrgreen:

Do you know if the big velevet bull ever hit the dirt last year? If not, I think I might have some winter pics of him, if he did, then he might have a twin.



Duckholla said:


> I think you are experiencing a hunter problem...not a quality in the Wasatch problem.


Are you sure? I thought we made this clear, "There are no good bulls left in the wasatch, let alone any monsters" :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yep those are some small bulls. they are no 400 inchers.LOL nice bulls.Can't wait to get back up there and get some pic this year.Left the camera home the last couple times up there.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Dark Cloud - I'd love to see your pics. I didn't see this bull last year, and I've feared that he was put down for his last dirt nap. Send me a PM with the info and I will get back with ya. Very curious to make.comparisons.....even though he has probably been killed in Tabiona....in front of a school bus.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I think you guys ran phaez out of town. O*--


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Is this thread still alive?


----------



## bowhunter51 (Feb 20, 2011)

dark_cloud said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > Most people with max points on the Wasatch all have been called to come and shoot a BULL. Any bull 6x6 or bigger would count use up your points. 5x6 and smaller would not count against your max points.
> ...


Just a little fyi for you Darkcloud, 
I was notified by the DWR that I was an alternate with mass points and was offered a tag to kill a bull of off the Wasatch Unit out around Duchesne , Utah.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

WOW AND THE TRUTH STARTS TO COME OUT. WHAT YOU GOT TO SAY ABOUT THIS DARK CLOUD.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey bowhunter look at that picture of that dead elk. Does that look like the burn in b hollow?


----------



## bowhunter51 (Feb 20, 2011)

Duckholla said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > Treehugnhuntr said:
> ...


Nice bulls, I had been chasing the bull you have labeled killed last year also. I can't believe you ended up getting him where you did. I have pictures of him on the archery hunt a couple of miles away.


----------



## bowhunter51 (Feb 20, 2011)

pheaz said:


> Hey bowhunter look at that picture of that dead elk. Does that look like the burn in b hollow?


Yeah for sure it is the burn in b hollow. Hell of a nice bull!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Ya big 320 or so huh. I guess hoping the bulls come off private to kill em is considering real hunting huh.


----------



## bowhunter51 (Feb 20, 2011)

mikevanwilder said:


> How would ending the cow hunt early prevent the elk from coming down? You would think the hunt would keep most of the elk up higher than normal.


What an interesting forum! Think about your question, do you really think the elk can go higher with snow cautions? The hunters push them down out of the mountains and into the fields where they are safe and can't be shot at. Which means trouble and problems for the farmers
Why do we really even need to hunt cows this late in the year? They hunt them from August until the end of January. 
It is just a really stupid hunt for the ones who can't kill cows from there trucks or are to lazy to quarter an animal up and have to work to get the animal out.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

They issue cow tags to KILL cows! Having hunts during times when it is easier to KILL is intentional. Why is this a hard concept to grasp?


----------



## bowhunter51 (Feb 20, 2011)

proutdoors said:


> They issue cow tags to KILL cows! Having hunts during times when it is easier to KILL is intentional. Why is this a hard concept to grasp?


Good point, you are right on your comment. It causes the cows to come into the valleys and then the farmers have problems is all I was saying. I am not having trouble grasping anything. But thanks for your concerns. And yes they do issue cows tags to kill cows, thanks again I didn't know that.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Pheaz,
No private property anywhere near this burned area, nor any "B Hollow" near there either. I think you might be thinking of another area....


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Bowhunter - I'd like to see the pictures that you have. I'd be really curious to make a comparison. PM me and lets compare.....


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

No PRIVATE one ridge over to the WEST? Sure looks like the same area to me and bowhunter. But then again we could be wrong.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

No, there isn't anything for a long, long way from where this bull was killed. It's a miserable hike to get to where he was shot from any direction. At any rate, I'd still like to make a comparison with Bowhunter's pictures if he thinks its the same bull. It's always possible...


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

pheaz said:


> WOW AND THE TRUTH STARTS TO COME OUT. WHAT YOU GOT TO SAY ABOUT THIS DARK CLOUD.


Are you really still looking for a fight :roll:

You have one guy that says he got a call. I am still waiting for pictures of 42 dead elk a day for a month. The problem that we have here is you said the wasatch was garbage, good for you. You figured something out on your own. Just because your area has had some problems with trigger happy ranchers, doent mean the rest of the unit is garbage. And your numbers are off as well, with your math, there was over 1200 elk killed, lets see some proof there was that many elk killed. We all know there is elk being shot, but not at the rate you said it was. I will still take my chances on the unit. If you think I am going to pass up a 375 bull for a chance at a 380 bull your nuts. I dont need to compensate inches on a bulls rack for lack of inches of my own :mrgreen:

The thing that I still cant figure out is, you think the units garbage because ther is no monsters left, the unit is not managed for monsters, but your not smart enough to figure it out. Every unit has a big bull or two left in it, but you dont see people heading for diamond mt for a 400" bull.

So what is it, 1200 elk shot in the last month, most of them are bulls, and all of the elk in the wasatch only live where you hunt them? No monsters left in the unit? No elk left in the unit?

Can we get some real answers or proof? I am still waiting for proof of 42 a day.

Oh yeah, one more thing, I AM NOT FROM KAMAS. :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

they have no answers or proof. It's all a bunch of doom and gloom.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Where ya all been thought maybe u took a drive and got out of the smog. :mrgreen: As for the picture can't show it on this forum. Be careful of what you post here, there are higher people watching. Oh and for talking numbers and opinions of units carry on. Its real fun to listen to the itellegience.
o-|| o-|| o-|| :O•-:


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

pheaz said:


> Where ya all been thought maybe u took a drive and got out of the smog. :mrgreen: As for the picture can't show it on this forum. Be careful of what you post here, there are higher people watching. Oh and for talking numbers and opinions of units carry on. Its real fun to listen to the itellegience.
> o-|| o-|| o-|| :O•-:


Be careful what I post? Whats that supposed to mean? I am not the one bashing on the wasatch or the dwr, for the way they handeled this whole thing...........you are.



pheaz said:


> Its real fun to listen to the itellegience.


That says it all, something that you think you have.

Just remember what you just said, higher people are watching. The people you have a problem with on this thread, like myself, are the ones calling you out and calling your bs smack talk towards the dwr and the way they handeled this. To me you should be watching what you post. I still dont believe you have a picture or pictures of over 1200 elk piled up, maybe one photo of 20-30, but not 1000 plus dead elk. So what else you got?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Not a thing can't post nothin more on the subject. Sorry and beleive me I am watching what I post along with others.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh yes because big brother is watching -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## whatusay (Feb 21, 2011)

Can you tell me the exact location and day this took place? I would really like to know


----------



## whatusay (Feb 21, 2011)

My post was to Pheaz. This sounds very wrong and I would like as much information on this matter as you could give me. Thanks


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

NOPE SORRY! But if you go back threw the posts there was 3 or 4 others that know some info also. They have p.m. me and talked about the different posts and comments.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

guys it probably never happened like the way it was described. when he got on here and shot his mouth off, the DWR contacted him and told him to shut his mouth real fast and threatened him with some pretty heavy **** or he wouldnt be so hesitant as he is now to show this "picture" and tell more about what he knows to be true. im sure SOME elk were shot, but not near as many as you were made to believe. theres no way the division would allow so many $$$ to be shot without recieving money for them first. thats how they opperate!! elk = $$$ deer = $$$ c'mon guys! WE KNOW THIS STUFF ALREADY!! just because someone is trying to sell you ****, doesnt mean you HAVE to buy it!


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Pheaz - you keep talking about all these pictures that you have, yet you cannot produce one? You're telling me that you saw that big bull I posted up earlier hit the dirt...but you can't show me a picture because that bull was poached and the division is in an investigation? You can't provide any pictures from the accusations of your earlier post because the DWR mafia has a gag order out on you? And now we are all being monitored by secret big brother? 

Dude....I think you've been watching a little too much of Russell Crow in "A Beautiful Mind." This creation of your own reality is a little bit out there, no? Just like in the movie, there are subtle hints of the truth but you're a little far-fetched and unrealistic..


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

WHOS THIS BIG BROTHER YOU KEEP REFURRING TO? OH BTW NARKS!!! :mrgreen: 

o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, I have to feed the troll for just a sec 

pheaz you are a gigantic liar. I don't think you can show a single pic of a dead bull from these depridations hunts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

c3hammer said:


> Ok, I have to feed the troll for just a sec
> 
> pheaz you are a gigantic liar. I don't think you can show a single pic of a dead bull from these depridations hunts.


or even a dead cow/calf!! SOMETHING to entertain us!!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

WOW U FINALLY GOT IT. GEE ABOUT TIME. NO I CAN NOT SHOW YOU A SINGLE PICTURE. WOW WHERE YOU BEEN. I THOUGHT WE HAD ALL READY BEEN OVER THAT.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

c3hammer said:


> Ok, I have to feed the troll for just a sec
> 
> pheaz you are a gigantic liar. I don't think you can show a single pic of a dead bull from these depridations hunts.


That's because if he does show a pic or give any additional details big brother (who is always watching) will punish him by taking all his bonus points away. That's what the DWR mafia does to people that leak their covert operations.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Be careful what you say fellas or you will end up with one of those elk heads in your bed!! I hear this issue has ties to the Corleone family and they have their eyes on the Heber Don aka pheaz....but hey...you didn't hear that from me.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

This thread is going down in UWF history. Just think, I just got paid to read this at work.


OK go ahead....carry on.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

bullsnot said:


> Be careful what you say fellas or you will end up with one of those elk heads in your bed!! I hear this issue has ties to the Corleone family and they have their eyes on the Heber Don aka pheaz....but hey...you didn't hear that from me.


Yep you got me pheaz AKA Long DON...........................G Silver. Nop no elk heads yet. But yes please carry on I'm lovin this
o-|| o-|| o-|| o-||


----------

